# Crash bandicoot remake trailer



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

*dies peacefully*


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Crash bandicoot, jack and daxter, racket and clank, and spyroo those are the games I could play forever


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

It's cool they remastered those. Sucks I don't have a PS4. :/ I'm buying the Switch.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Kovu said:


> It's cool they remastered those. Sucks I don't have a PS4. :/ I'm buying the Switch.


I know **** why did this have to happen I dont wanna buy a ps4 just for crash bandicoot as much as I love the game I might just buy a copy of it and pack it away.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Am I the only one who finds it a bit disappointing that they are remastering these games instead of making a new one? I mean, it looks good but I mean...more remasters?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I still have the original which isn't so dated it's unplayable, also I don't have a PS4 anyway, but this looks cool.

I kind of wanted a PS4 to play the Final Fantasy VII remake that's coming out but it's coming out on PC too and game consoles are so expensive so... Maybe I'll just play it on PC with a PS3 controller if I can.

OK so, because I'm nitpicky. I think the ice on the pipes in the old Heavy Machinery level was a nice touch, and they should have done that in the new version as well instead of just making the pipes glowing blue with a basic shiny blue colour emissive + specular. And the platform texture in temple ruins is too light, that level was supposed to be dark imo. You have all these firey lights and then it's like very illuminated pale platforms anyway.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Crash bandicoot is my life!


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I loved the crash games on PS1 but I'm not interested in getting a PS4 or any of the new-gen consoles.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Callsign said:


> A remaster of one of the kart racers would be good too.


Yeah they were my favourite Crash games. Some of my favourite memories were playing Crash Team Racing with my cousin.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Were said:


> I loved the crash games on PS1 but I'm not interested in getting a PS4 or any of the new-gen consoles.


They run well on an emulator, and you can add texture filtering to make the games look less dated.


----------

